# Power Pro problem



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Spooled up with 20# Power Pro and noticed after fishing an hour or so that one strand broke about 20 feet from the jig head. Had to remove that line while wading and re rig. Is this a common problem? This was my first use of PP.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

I also am using power pro for the first time. while testing my knots at home with a few feet of line (not on pole) the line kept breaking. it seems to be better on the pole,but have my doubts when there is a shark on the other end.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been using it for years and never had a problem with it. It's not as abrasion resistant as mono so things like oyster shell will cut through it easier.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

Wow! Everybody seems to have problems with power pro, but I have been using the same line for three years with no problems.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

LandPirate said:


> I've been using it for years and never had a problem with it. It's not as abrasion resistant as mono so things like oyster shell will cut through it easier.


Sure will. I lost three jigs in the shell yesterday. I may go back to a mono leader, of course I can pop one of those off and send a lure flying too!


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

my questions come from a lack of exp. but it seems to be strong on the pole.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you using a flouro leader?


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

*power pro*

I've been using power pro for several years with no problems whatsoever. I do however use a 3-4 foot flourocarbon leader. The leader doesn't really seem to affect the feel. I can still feel pretty much anything that looks at the bait.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I have 22 reels spooled with power pro (30lb-150lb) and I have never had an issue like you mentioned. I never tie directly to a jig, lure, or hook. I always use a leader.


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

Power Pro with leader for many years & it's all good, maybe you got a bad spool ( a returned spool)?


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

I use braid, another brand, with a 6 ft. fluorocarbon leader and no problems. Make sure you have the new Power Pro from Shimano and not some of the old stuff - you can tell by the packaging.

Charles


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Rebelsharker said:


> Wow! Everybody seems to have problems with power pro, but I have been using the same line for three years with no problems.





live2fish247 said:


> I've been using power pro for several years with no problems whatsoever. I do however use a 3-4 foot flourocarbon leader. The leader doesn't really seem to affect the feel. I can still feel pretty much anything that looks at the bait.





bayskout said:


> Power Pro with leader for many years & it's all good, maybe you got a bad spool ( a returned spool)?


 I agree with all the above....Been using PP for several years now. FYI...spool up with at least 30lb PP...At hook set 20lb seems to dig in where as 30lb doesnt. I tie direct to jig heads hooks etc...etc... Cant say I have had an issue with breaking off over shell anymore than I have using a mono leader tho.


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

I had several of my offshore rods spooled with PP and a shock leader. The issue I kept having were break off on small fish. I called PP and they asked for me to send sample back to them to test. 
That stuff isnt cheep to spool big reels with and I kinda felt like a demo rep helping work out the kinks, so I just stripped it off and went back to mono.
It could have just been a bad spool but I didnt want to take the chance of loosing a fish to something I felt had issues.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

I have used suffix 20 lb. for a while and recently bought a spool of PP 20 lb. and it began to break very easily aftrer a few months so I went back to suffix. I liked the PP just as much as the suffix untill it got weak??? Maybe I got a bad spool.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Reel Blessed said:


> I have 22 reels spooled with power pro (30lb-150lb) and I have never had an issue like you mentioned. I never tie directly to a jig, lure, or hook. I always use a leader.


I use either 20, 50, or 80 lb Power Pro Hi Vis Yellow on all my reels. I have never had any issues either. I won't spool my reels with anything else. I do use either mono or fluoro leaders with a swivel on everything though.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I have PP on one of my reels that's been there for three season's now, I just trim off a little of the frayed up stuff once a year... shame.... the danged reel it's on is more worn out than the line is!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Thats all I use as well. Never any issues besides user error when I let my rookie friends use my gear.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

never been out for the big ones yet. hope in june or so...just hope it holds when I'm reeling in the biggest shark in the gulf.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did there appear to be any frays in the line where it broke? Most problems we see causing the line to break have been too much drag pressure and too hard of a hook set. The line has no stretch so it can snap with a quick shock to the line. The same is true for poor knots. The line can cut itself with certain knots so you need to use either different knots or some extra saliva to lubricate the knot when pulling it tight. 

Out of the 70 samples we received back for testing every one broke higher than the line was rated for. We did find that some of the line was frayed from abrasion or possibly a bad guide. 

If the line backlashes then it could cause a bad spot. This will result in the line breaking later. It seems to be worse with the lighter line. The 40# and above is a little more forgiving.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I got some PP 30 that I use for freshwater worm fishing. I only tie palimar(sp) knots and have had a few breaks right at the knot. I tie directly to the hook and the weight is free sliding so that might contribute to the issue. All in all it has been pretty good, but I never had the knot break issue with spiderwire from 8 years ago that is still used. 

You might have gotten a bad batch as I would think these honestly should not break anywhere near their rated lb's. My 30lb has not broke pulling a little 2 person boat with 600 lb's of men and equipment in it to the trees to get out a high cast.

I would contact the manufacture and see if they can take care of the situation for you. Repeat customers is what keeps a business in business.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Contact us through the website email. We can send you a form for line testing.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Bantam1 said:


> Contact us through the website email. We can send you a form for line testing.


No need to test the line. From the replies above it looks like my problem was not one often experienced. The weather experienced that day(wind) did contribute to a few backlashes, although not severe, that could have caused the problem. As for drag, I use a light drag, sharp hooks, and let fish set the hook themselves. Guides are not a problem with the FTU green rod.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

Dave, something else you might look at. I had a problem with my line breaking. I checked the rod tip and sure enough there was a nick in the eye (no more aggie depth finder for me) causing the PP to break. :headknock


----------

